# Pixels for Print Size



## Karen2582 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,
 So I read something about the print sizes can affect your print quality. I've been shooting in Manual and on RAW. How do you know if a large print will turn out looking good?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 25, 2010)

The rule of thumb, usually for smaller print sizes, is that you want 300 pixels per linear inch of print.  So for an 8x10 print, you will want a file that is 2400 pixels by 3000 pixels.  

You can certainly print image that have less than 300 pixels per inch, but at some point, the image will become 'pixelized'.  

I believe that MPIX (a well known printing lab) requires a minimum of 100 PPI.  

You must also take into account the viewing distance, because really, you can print as large as you want.  The further way you are, the less you can notice the lack of fine detail or lack of resolution...and the larger the print, the further the proper viewing distance is.  
Take a billboard for example.  Up close, they look nowhere as good as a photo, but from the road, they look just fine.

Also, you need to consider the quality of the image.  When you 'blow up' an image, everything gets bigger...and that includes the bad parts as well.  So if the image isn't in focus, if it's blurry etc. those things will get bigger as well.  

So if you intend to blow up an image, it pays to use top quality equipment and good techniques to maximize the sharpness of your photo.


----------



## Karen2582 (Oct 25, 2010)

What's the best way to determine the size of the pictures I upload from my camera? Will they all be the same?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 25, 2010)

The size 'in pixels' should always be the same...unless you set your camera to record a smaller image.  Most digital cameras do allow you to choose between several sizes, but I recommend always using the largest size, especially if you are shooting for large prints.

You should be able to determine the size of an image with just about any image editing software.


----------



## KmH (Oct 25, 2010)

First we need to define "size".

For digital photos, size is the pixel dimensions. As an example the Nikon D90 when set to RAW delivers images that are 4288 pixels by 2848 pixels in size.

My computer monitor is set to display 1440 pixels by 900 pixels, so it can't show all of a 4288 pixel by 2848 pixel photo.

The pixel dimensions of a photo (4288x2848) are also known as the photo's *resolution*.


----------

